# What is "No route to host" ?



## Jasander (Oct 30, 2002)

My Mac is connected a network behind a proxy at work, it runs fine when I use the apps (browser, mail, AIM) but in the Terminal when I want to use the command FTP, SFTP, curl, wget or SSH, I always get the same error prompt: No route to host.

In SFTP and SSH it finds the remote server but won't connect to it.

Does anyone knows what's the problem with my configuration. I wish someone help me with this "issue", thx


----------



## BSDimwit (Oct 30, 2002)

in corporate networks, your browser and other various net clients are configured to go through a Proxy to get the to any given site.  When you are trying to get telnet, ssh, sftp from the command line...your computer doesn't know how to get to those "Real" addresses from your companies "Fake"addresses.

Companies generally set up an internal network that uses a block of addresses that are reserved for that very purpose...to set up an internal network.  They also have a few "Real" internet addresses that are assigned to routers and proxies that your company uses to communicate to the rest of the Internet.

Because your computer is sitting on the internal network, your computer doesn't know the "route to Host" for some other computer sitting on the real  internet.  To get around this, you need to go through a telnet/ftp proxy to get out onto the real internet.  Ask your IT guy how to do this.  

Hope this helps.


----------

